# Great Recovery Advice



## champion4life (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello all, I want to share some amazing progress i have made and some tips that i found useful. Hopefully they will help you guys as well. Ok so first a bit about my condition. I am recovering from anxiety, agoraphobia and depersonalization. Notice i say "recovering" NOT "suffering". I had been house bound at since jun, I was unable to even stay in the backyard more than 5 min before i was feeling dizzy and my head and thoughts were all foggy. Needless to say i felt like i was doomed and this is how things would be forever. About two weeks ago i came on this page and read some posts. After reading alot of the negative posts i felt hopeless and even more DP'd. I finally came on to this section were some of the recovery stories are posted. I came across the one titled " Wake up and forget yourself " After reading it i felt a huge weight off of my shoulders. It made so much sense and well after practicing the tips for 2 weeks now i am glad to report that after 5 months i finally left my house!!! of course it was not super far but i managed to drive five blocks to the video store and rented a movie. I was so excited i could not hold back my tears when i walked out of the store. It might not seem like much but to me it was a beautiful feeling of freedom. I strongly recomend reading the section and trying it little by little. Really believe in it and block out any negativity. Also i found calcium and magnesium to be a great deal help when you are feeling on edge and out of it. I take one capsule of each in the morning after breakfast and one at night. Most important remember to always think positive and dont look at this as a victim instead look at it as a student and learn from it.

Good Luck to All


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

Keep up the great work!!



> It might not seem like much but to me it was a beautiful feeling of freedom.


What you acomplished is Huge!! You are making progressand thats what counts!

Great to see that you are getting out of the house! Build form each experience... You will gain more confidence each and evry time!! I was close to getting that way last year, but I managed to fight it off... Hek I get stir crazy when Ive been siting in the house to long, so sometimes I just get in my truck and take a drive and while out stop to grab something to eat and maybe stop at home depot and have a look around... You have to get out and be around people, thats what will help you to overcome it.

What is progress? First off its not just seeing symptoms go away... I think the first steps are how one deals with thier circumstances and most of all their overall Determination to succeed at overcomming such dificult circumstances.

Last year I told everyone I was in survial mode .... Now Im in recovery mode!!

Thanks for your post!

*We must believe it first before it can become reality!*


----------

